# Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?



## bachbild (12. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären oder einen Link schreiben, wie der Bodenaufbau mit Teichfolie aussieht, wenn ich (sehr) schwere Lasten, wie Felsen, Findlinge oder Mauern (mit und ohne Betonfundament ) in den Teich einbringen möchte?

Vielen Dank
Heiko


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Heiko,

ich lege unter den Felsen nochmals zusätzlich ein Flies, das schneide ich ca. auf die Größe
des Felsens zu, mehr mache ich nicht.
Wenn der Fels oder Stein sehr spitz ist kannst Du ja auch gerne doppelt Flies unterlegen.


LG Markus


----------



## bachbild (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,

danke für die Antwort. Und das reicht? Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt, es geht mir um große Steine (+- eine Tonne Gewicht) und (Ufer-)mauern aus Naturstein und aus Betonschalsteinen - die sicher noch schwerer sind (dafür aber natürlich das Gewicht mehr verteilen). Dafür muss doch sicher der Boden unter der Folie auch vorbereitet werden?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Heiko,

natürlich kommt es immer noch auf den Bodenuntergrund drauf an.
Wenn Du Deinen Teichaushub auf einem gewachsenen Boden gemacht hast dann reicht das
auf alle Fälle aus.
Hast Du allerdings Moorboden oder einen aufgeschütteten Boden dann ist es auf alle Fälle
notwendig zuvor den Boden unterhalb vorbereiten.
Bei Findlingen mit mehreren Tonnen oder auch bei Mauern würde ich sogar unterhalb der
Folie ein Betonfundament einbringen.
Möchtest Du dann im Teich eine Mauer mit Natursteinen einbringen?
Dann achte aber unbedingt auf frostfeste Steine.

LG Markus


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?*

Hallo


unter der Folie je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit Fundamente anlegen und mit Bautenschutzmatten und Vlies
Drunter und Drüber "polstern"
dann kannst Du draufstellen was Du willst 

mfG


----------



## bachbild (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus und Karsten,

ich möchte (jetziger Stand - ändert sich täglich ) an einer Stelle einen flachen Granit-Felsen ~120-160cm breit, ~50-80cm tief am Rand auf die Folie als Uferbefestigung legen (so dass ein kleiner Sitzplatz zum Füße ins Wasser halten entsteht).

Aus den gleichen Steinen (nur etwas kleiner) möchte ich angrenzend die Wände eines kleinen Kanals 180cm lang, 50cm breit, 50cm tief mauern. An der Terasse möchte ich aus Betonschalsteinen eine Ufermauer errichten und mit Granitfliesen belegen. 

Das alles soll sich auf der Folie abspielen, so dass die Folie jeweils dahinter hochgeklappt und zur Kapilarsperre aufgebaut werden kann. Aber um die Folie scheine ich mir ja bei richtiger Herangehensweise weniger Sorgen machen zu müssen. Der Boden ist - nach wenigen cm Mutterboden - kaum händisch aufzugrabender Kies (hier werde ich mich im Ort noch schlau machen, wie andere das mit Fundamenten für verschiedene Bauten gehandhabt haben - unser Haus steht nach über hundert Jahren auch ohne Bodenplatte noch ).

Bei den Wänden mache ich mir tatsächlich Sorgen um die Frostsicherheit. Nicht wegen der Steine - der Granit den ich verwenden will, ist frostsicher, sondern darüber was mit den Mauern passiert, wenn das Wasser zwischen den Steinen oder zwischen Wand und Teichfolie gefriert. Kann man überhaupt Natursteinmauern ins Wasser setzen? Und wenn ja vermörtelt oder nur gestapelt?

lg
Heiko


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwere Lasten auf der Teichfolie?*

Hallo

"Fundament" 





> Im Bauwesen wird ein Fundament (abgeleitet vom lateinischen "fundus" = Bodengrund ) als Teil der allgemeinen Gründung aufgefasst.


Wiki

hätte ich dauerhaft druckstabile Gründung unter der Folie sagen sollen ? 

mfG


----------

